# Still working on Calls here in San Antonio, Some Grunts, Cutter Call, and Baffle Squirrel Calls



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 17, 2017)

Not alot being posted here lately, so thought I would add some to it. I been knocking out calls pretty regularly but just haven't had time and had computer problems but here are some pics for the neglected.

1 st and 2nd pic is Large Baffle Squirrel Calls left to right Eastern Red Cedar, Spalted hackberry, Texas Mesquite, and Black walnut.

3rd pic is a new style for me All wood grunt call. Left to right Walnut, Easten Red Cedar, Persimmon, Curly maple, and Walnut.

4th Pic is a close up of the Curly maple
5th Pic is Close up of the reverse side of the Persimmom
6th pic is a new Squirrel Cutter call with Hollow Handle, Made from mesquite and osage

Like i said I have been working, just not posting much lately
jim @ Greenlee Custom Calls

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice calls Jim! I thought you were moving? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 17, 2017)

Tony said:


> Nice calls Jim! I thought you were moving? Tony


I actually am Tony, was hoping to be finished by Christmas, but thats not going to happen, Been a hard move, had way too much stuff, and limited funds etc. Plus the house had some issues I had to fix before i can put it on the market. Kinda makes me mad cause this house is only 8 years old and it had the problems of a 40 year old house, Gotta love these modern builders and their crappy craftsmanship. Dr Horton must own the inspectors in this town. I know the brick mason I worked for as a teen would have demoed this house before he put his name on it lol. Some the most shoddy brick work you could imagine. But most of it is done now, all have left is to empty out rest of garage, and finish painting it, some outside painting, and caulking and then its on the market. plus i am still trying to make calls and such.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2017)

Love them all but the persimmon and curly maple ones are my favorite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice! I’m hoping to try an all wood grunt call myself shortly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 17, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Love them all but the persimmon and curly maple ones are my favorite


I like the persimmon and maple myself. Actually found the curly maple at wood crafters, I couldn't believe someone did scarf it up. I was a table leg spindle. But I like to work with persimmon, and it has a very good sound.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 17, 2017)

The100road said:


> Nice! I’m hoping to try an all wood grunt call myself shortly.


There not really all that hard, I use to make my own tone boards out of wood but weather affected them too much, Guess i could make them out of stabilized something or delrin, I have made a few different designs and still trying to figure out what I like best. Some I have made look like goose flutes, others like Just looked like big duck calls. So still working through different profiles really.


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 17, 2017)

Jim is that eastern persimmon or Texas persimmon that grows around you?


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 17, 2017)

Very nice calls by the way - which i was about to say but got sidetracked on the persimmons.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 17, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Jim is that eastern persimmon or Texas persimmon that grows around you?


This was North Carolina persimmon, I have it for awhile. I haven't seen any persimmon here in San Antonio. But I do have a slab of this wood in North carolina, think it is about 3 ft long and atleast 3 inches thick, will have to check when i get back there. I also have a slab of American Holley that is 6 ft long and 5 inches thick that has been in the barn for 8 years and should be dry now lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 18, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> I have made a few different designs and still trying to figure out what I like best. Some I have made look like goose flutes, others like Just looked like big duck calls. So still working through different profiles really.



My 2 cents for what it's worth as a duck hunter, deer hunter and sometimes call maker, I like the shape of the curly maple one. The bell on one end only helps to locate the mouth piece without having to look at it and I think it is more pleasing than both ends straight or belled

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Dec 23, 2017)

If I supplied the blanks, what would you charge to make 1 of each call for me. I could also trade wood for calls. Some of my blanks are exceptionally nice. Pictures are of maple, walnut, and green Osage. 
Thanks, Paul

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2017)

Sure like the variety of wood types you've used. The persimmon one struck me. Haven't worked with it yet, but sounds appealing. Are you planning to move locally? Chuck


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 23, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> If I supplied the blanks, what would you charge to make 1 of each call for me. I could also trade wood for calls. Some of my blanks are exceptionally nice. Pictures are of maple, walnut, and green Osage.
> Thanks, Paul
> 
> View attachment 138750
> ...


All depends on what you want Paul, We definitely could work out a trade. One of each call is kinda broad for someone who makes as many different call i do lol. I mean I can make about 25 different turkey pot calls depending on the playing surface tone board configuration.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 23, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Sure like the variety of wood types you've used. The persimmon one struck me. Haven't worked with it yet, but sounds appealing. Are you planning to move locally? Chuck


Chuck, I was heading to NC but right now I might be going back to Alabama and work on building a house about 5 hours from there in TN. Probablem is most of my stuff has already been moved to NC. So actually have about 3 more major moves in the next year I guess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Dec 23, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> All depends on what you want Paul, We definitely could work out a trade. One of each call is kinda broad for someone who makes as many different call i do lol. I mean I can make about 25 different turkey pot calls depending on the playing surface tone board configuration.


I do have pot call blanks too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 23, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Sure like the variety of wood types you've used. The persimmon one struck me. Haven't worked with it yet, but sounds appealing. Are you planning to move locally? Chuck


Persimmon is great to work with and it turns awesome as well as finishes nice. Persimmon also has some nice tonal qualities. The only issue is most don't have any figure. Many years ago persimmon was what was used in the wood(Clubs) for golf clubs. I been told but may be wrong. but persimmon is in the family of true of ebonies but I honestly don't know.
jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 23, 2017)

Paul noticed your from Oklahoma, When I was stationed in wonderful Ft Sill (lawton OK) many years ago, just dont remember seeing alot of trees lol


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Dec 23, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Paul noticed your from Oklahoma, When I was stationed in wonderful Ft Sill (lawton OK) many years ago, just dont remember seeing alot of trees lol


Well on that same note, as an example only, I did not see any trees while I was in Death Valley California. Yet there are very large trees in Sequoia National Forest California. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 23, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Persimmon is great to work with and it turns awesome as well as finishes nice. Persimmon also has some nice tonal qualities. The only issue is most don't have any figure. Many years ago persimmon was what was used in the wood(Clubs) for golf clubs. I been told but may be wrong. but persimmon is in the family of true of ebonies but I honestly don't know.
> jim



Yes, Persimmon is in the Diospyros genus. There are a few species in the USA. I just threw out some old clubs, 19 late 70's that were persimmon heads. The heads were in bad shape, came from a property clean-up job, so who knows how long they were outside, wasting away...Diospyros virginiana is 'Common persimmon', Diospyros texana is 'Texan persimmon' and are the only 2 North American species I have in my collection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Persimmon is great to work with and it turns awesome as well as finishes nice. Persimmon also has some nice tonal qualities. The only issue is most don't have any figure. Many years ago persimmon was what was used in the wood(Clubs) for golf clubs. I been told but may be wrong. but persimmon is in the family of true of ebonies but I honestly don't know.
> jim



Persimmon was also used for shuttles and??/ along with dogwood in the textile industry before modern plastics replaced it.


----------



## Ray D (Dec 24, 2017)

Great looking calls Jim. Good luck with the move.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

